# I made a SOCK!!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It was just a test sock, but it is a sock nonetheless!!
Oh giggleglee! 
I may or may not have danced and jumped all over the house in my sock.
I may or may not have demanded that DH ooh and aah over the sock.
I took it apart and will make two real socks and then I will show you my socks.
I made a sock!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

:clap: :dance: :dance:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 

*Here's a "You Rock!" 

for your first sock!*

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WAY TO GO!!!!! I am almost done with my first sock as well.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good for you:buds:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Knit, crochet, or other..? the loom thingie? which?

socks are made and then the details are shared....

Congratulations. Your life willl never be the same.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

:dance::dance::icecream::rock:

Woo Hoo!!!!!

Celebrate with an ice cream. Will be waiting for pictures of your socks.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I did it on the loom. 
So fast, but not totally easy. The heel on a loom is a challenge, but I've got it now.
Though I think I need to find a smaller loom..18 instead of 24 or something. It makes the socks a bit baggy for me.
And I need some actual sock yarn. Right now they are either two strands adn thick or 1 strand and a bit thin.
I shall continue on..actual wool socks..Woo Hoo!!
Thank you for your support!
Oh, and I used recycled yarn (thrift store sweater) that I washed and dyed to please.
Love recycled sweater yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS! :dance:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What an accomplishment! So hope you celebrated with cake and ice cream- that deserves a party! Saw Deb had the same idea, wish we all could join in the celebration!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

that is great, I am gonna try socks one day when I get the courage lol


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hurray for you!!! That's great!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I finished my first sock!!! YIPPEE!!!! Sweet Mae, if I can do it anyone can!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

:banana02: :bouncy: :goodjob: :clap:

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on everyone's first sock!!

WIHH, that sock is great! Look like some serious ice fishing sock if ever I saw one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay Marci :banana02::banana02: Now you need to do the second sock. Don't you feel good?

I can testify on WIHH's first sock, it is HUGE and it is ugly. I'm actually surprised it fit CF's foot. But you know what? You learned so much on that sock and you DIDN'T give up  That takes guts. Now look at you knitting beautiful cables and mittens and more real socks :rock:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
Aren't we all GREAT ENABLERS!!

Now you must get addicted to sock yarns...personally I dig the multi-colored yarns.
Check out Jimmy Beans, Loopy ewe websites for great sock yarns. The good thing about Loopyewe is you can buy whole and half hanks of yarn (I had to purchase a half from loopyewe to finish off socks whose yarn I purchased from jimmybeans)
http://www.theloopyewe.com/browse/yarn/
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/corners/SockCornerList.asp?pcID=21


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's true your life will never be the same. you'll always want to have a sock on the go.

i wouldn't laugh at the sock pic. WIHH posted. most of my socks are big like that. most people i know want them so they can pull them up over their pants. ~Georgia.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Thank you Mrs. Homesteader your sock looks great but working with those little double pointed needles and more than 2 at a time makes me nervous but I am gonna try it hopefully after making the cabled scarf. I just need a very simple beginner sock pattern.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My first sock was last years KAL pattern. After figuring that out ...and a couple other plain socks I perfected my heels by knitting up children's socks for my Grandbabies.
Children's socks being much smaller are a lot less daunting for a beginner...IMO

Oh...and socks can also be made on Circular needles


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I did it on the loom.
> So fast, but not totally easy. The heel on a loom is a challenge, but I've got it now.
> Though I think I need to find a smaller loom..18 instead of 24 or something. It makes the socks a bit baggy for me.
> And I need some actual sock yarn. Right now they are either two strands adn thick or 1 strand and a bit thin.
> ...



I have an adjustable sock loom sitting around gathering dust. Would you be interested? it is a Wonder Sock Loom. at least i think that is the name. http://www.decoraccentsinc.com/Wonder_Sock_Loom_EFG_p/wondersock.htm


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

sweet_mae said:


> I just need a very simple beginner sock pattern.


The one that they told me about on line was very easy and had lots of pictures!!

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I did it on the loom.


Please, pretty please, with a pom-pom on top, post pictures of your WIP! 

I cannot even BEGIN to imagine how on earth you make a sock on a loom... :wizard: 

My head is spinning... 
:bow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH it wasn't so much the yarn as it was the shape, lol!!!! I bet it would make a great Christmas stocking.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=mikeyssmail#p/u/249/vjNZOds0sT4

This is how I did it. Mikey is AWESOME!!! Step by tiny step, every single step of the way, on a thousand different projects.
He rocks!!!!

I need a smaller loom thingie or the one offered above..waiting for reply!!!...the socks are more like slippers on mine.
But, I made a full on sock in about an hour. The heel he does is fantastic! Tight and right and perfect angle! And the toe seam is great too.


----------

